# What's Your Favorite Outfit?



## kyeugh (Feb 19, 2013)

Post a picture of your favorite outfit or you in your favorite outfit!


----------



## Autumn (Feb 19, 2013)

i don't have a picture at the moment (i'll take one next time i wear it) but my favorite is this weird gray t-shirt my dad gave me that has like weird coloring/symbols or something on it i don't even know, black stretchy pants with white racing stripes, and of course my omnipresent black hoodie. this is my favorite because it's the most androgynous thing i have it makes me happy to be androgynous.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 19, 2013)

don't have a picture
but jeans and a t-shirt as well as hoodies and tennis shoes
those are the best
specifically I really like my "Good Things Come to Those Who Break Clay Pots" shirt, some jeans by Jessica Simpson, and my red Rehoboth Beach Lifeguard sweatshirt.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 19, 2013)

A blue, short-sleeved shirt and black pants, black tie optional. This is what I usually draw myself in.

As for shoes, currently during this cold season I use black flat boots with everything.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 19, 2013)

Tee shirt and cargo pants, because pockets are nice.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 19, 2013)

Hot months:
T-shirt and shorts (they're comfy and easy to wear). Tennis shoes or sandals.

Cold months:
T-shirt, hoodie, and jeans. Tennis shoes.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 19, 2013)

I have this blazer that has black and white horizontal stripes that fits me perfectly. I usually wear it with this pink-ish purple-y tank top with ruffles of lace on it, and black pants. Then I wear it with gold earrings, a gold bracelet, and gold sandals. It is super cute, I'll see if I can get a picture of it.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoiler: With hat














Spoiler: Without hat











Sorry, I look chubby in these pictures and the quality is bad.

But yeah, green hoodie, coke shirt, ripped jeans, converses.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 19, 2013)

I had this most badass wolf shirt ever, but my cat completely ripped the back to shreds.

I took the remains of the shirt, and sewed it cleanly on a pillow, so now I have one badass pillow.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 20, 2013)

I tend to wear scarves a lot now??? Scarves are great, I have like ten. I don't really care about the style of shirt I wear, but they tend to have fandom related designs oops

In the summer, I like cargo pants and sandals (oops again) and I have this really great black trenchcoat for when it's cold (super oops).


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

My one light pink dress;





...Sadly I had to take a bath yesterday and change out of it. :(

And I wore it for like a week straight last week (I really love this dress so much <3) so it needs to be washed now...I hope it doesn't shrink again....(it became less comphy shrinking once lol i duno if it'll be all too wearable if it shrinks again...U_U; ahh...)

I love this dress SOOO much, though X3; nice warm materal and awesome coloring/desion...I wish I had more than one dress like it haha. XD; But the cruel reality is it was from the thrift shop and I may never see another dress like it again.

Ho hum. :P


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Feb 22, 2013)

in general skirts and dresses are really awesome, I wish I could've worn them all my life


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 22, 2013)

My favourite outfit that I actually wear is just this blue tshirt with stripes on it that never gets creased so you don't have to iron it. And any trousers with an elasticated waist so I won't need a belt to stop them from falling down.

As far as what I'd want to wear if I had the money or the motivation, it'd probably be like a blazer or one of those jumpers that don't have sleeves. Trousers are boring though, since there's hardly anything you can do with them. Smart black ones look good but animal fur is really visible on them, and I don't much like any other colour. Also people say I'm weird for not liking jeans. I just don't like the feel or look of denim :(


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't even decide on a favourite outfit!!! can I just tell you about my favourite clothing items (yes)

- duck print skirt n3n
- navy+red double-breasted coat
- black pleather jacket (because it goes with stuff shhh)
- tweed tailored shorts!!
- these two tops i have (cream w/ navy dot print, navy w/ red dot print) with bow backs *w*
- the dragonfly necklace i got from my parents for my 18th
- claret lace-up heel boots
- floral print 8-eyelet doc martens
- stupid floral print flats

yeah that'll fuckin do.


----------



## Minish (Mar 3, 2013)

TOO HARD...... I will just try that too maybe.

- red tartan skinny jeans
- checkered cape... thing... i think it's meant to be a dress but it has buttons so (it's cute) it's visible here I guess
- mega long check skirt with all the material it's great
- check shift
- array of baggy checkered button shirts
- this cutie sax n pink jumperskirt
- pink tartan jacket
- elf hood jacket it's getting too small :c
- the grt tights I have (including: blue purple, red purple, gold, & blue/pink split legs. yeah)
- these flatforms ugh I love them
- a hat. u can't not wear a hat

so much... tartan... checks...... too much
also idk why I have a lot of pictures of my clothes


the ~cirrus staple~ as it has been described is red tartans & checkered dress & also at least two colourful scarves. but I don't wear trousers when I can help it >:c

fashionista out


----------



## sovram (Mar 3, 2013)

Minish said:


> this cutie sax n pink jumperskirt


Best.

To address the thread, I'm pretty boring; I usually wear a t-shirt (typically with a design; right now there is a deer with glasses on my shirt), trousers (preferably not denim; right now my pants are orange. I really like corduroys too), and a cardigan. Bonus points if I'm wearing a really long scarf.

I do have an outfit which is kind of fun, which is just white dress shirt, whatever pants, and Adventure Time suspenders + probably a cardigan.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 3, 2013)

sovram said:


> trousers (preferably not denim; right now my pants are orange.)


I wish I could get away with orange :(


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 3, 2013)

I like colourful things! Also not-colourful things that are fun to wear. I don't really have a favourite outfit but I have many things I like. :>

Black dress and pattern tights.

Multicoloured sleeveless top, tights and shorts. Boots, too. Not a huge fan of the colour of the shorts or the shape but they're fine. I like how the boots look but they get uncomfortable - I've recently begun wearing flat biker-style boots.

Black top, orange/grey scarf with an interesting pattern, orange skirt and black tights. Would prefer slightly different tights with this, but I like.

Pleather trousers, whee. I've worn these to a few gatherings recently. I like the gloves as well.


----------



## sovram (Mar 3, 2013)

Flazeah said:


> adorable


You look really great!


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 4, 2013)

sovram said:


> You look really great!


Thank yew!



sovram said:


> Adventure Time suspenders


Pic nao.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Carousel whee


----------

